# John dillinger's heavily modified colt 1911...........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Source?

(I don't believe it.)


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Source?
> 
> (I don't believe it.)


Steve, it looks to be legit:

The Lebman 1911 Machine Pistol - Guns.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm always learning new things.
This is one of them.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm always learning new things.
> This is one of them.


Me too, and evidently, "Baby Face Nelson" obtained several Lebman 1911's as well.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Battle of Little Bohemia.....
Guns.com Gunfights: The Battle of Little Bohemia - Guns.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh. Right.
Now that you've reminded me, I remember reading that. 

(We old guys are forgetful...of things that happened recently, anyway.)


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

> The raid on Little Bohemia was seen as a complete failure in the eyes of the public with one agent dead along with an innocent civilian and four others wounded


.

I thought this was one of the FBI's, let's just say, less than shining examples. And now there is Coomey, russians,...


----------

